# Tougher Regs for Out of State Hunters



## retinlew (Jul 28, 2005)

Why can't we get our legislators to pass tougher laws regulating Out of State hunting? For example: Hunters bringing back meat from an out of state hunt. It would seem prudent that it be quarantined until it can be tested for disease. Making it a felony for those who don't comply.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Maybe because it's a dumb idea. I'm sure you have scientific evidence that processed game spreads disease. Maybe even information regarding a specific disease? What disease is it that concerns you? It must be really serious if you think it should be a felony. Perhaps, since this "disease" is sooooo serious, there should simply be a ban on moving game out of the county in which it was taken. If its CWD, live animals are the real concern, not dead ones.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Good Idea Then build a wall around each state so the animals can't cross the state line.don't let ducks and geese fly from from one state to another


----------



## retinlew (Jul 28, 2005)

You guys need to read more......


----------



## retinlew (Jul 28, 2005)

Sorry for being kind of short.  Was having a bad day and you guys got in the way.....The problems that require us to be more vigilante are already here. Bovine TB, CWD, EDH, & EHD. These are all diseases that need to get our attention right now. One good reason is that they affect the sport of hunting. Another reason is that how long will it take for these to mutate into some form of crossover virus that affects us. In reading the multitude of posts by Sadocf1 and Hamilton Reef and the voluminous articles on each of these diseases I am struck by one glaring fact. We seem to be groping in the dark for answers. You think this is a bad idea....There is already a bill on the state level to regulate what game is brought into the state. My concern is that like most of our game laws it will lack the teeth to actually mean anything. I understand your comments were meant to be facetious. However, we can and should strictly control what crosses the state line. Tougher laws are not the whole answer, but it's a start. I'm not big on standing around and only RE-acting to these problems. I know that if we all work together we can come up with better answers than eradication. :help:


----------

